# Took EMT B today



## Darkoverlift (Aug 30, 2011)

Took the exam at 1:40 and finished at 2:20.   Had 71 questions.  Now I anxiously await the results.   AGH....


----------



## EMTSTUDENT25 (Aug 30, 2011)

How did you do in your class?  although nothing is standard with the NR, those numbers sound good! Let us know!


----------



## EMT-23 (Aug 30, 2011)

good luck


----------



## traumaluv2011 (Aug 30, 2011)

The national registry site usually has the results within like 4 hours on the site.


----------



## Darkoverlift (Aug 30, 2011)

As of 6:45 I see nothing.  I assume I login to view it?


----------



## Lady_EMT (Aug 30, 2011)

Don't rely on the numbers, they're so hit or miss it's not even funny lol. 

Keep us updated, I'll keep my fingers crossed for you! 


---
- This post brought to you by Tapatalk


----------



## WaNewbie (Aug 30, 2011)

I took mine today also, almost the same time, 45 minutes, but mine stopped at 62. I'm guessing my result will be posted tomorrow, hopefully.


----------



## Darkoverlift (Aug 31, 2011)

Our records indicate that you currently hold National EMS Certification at the EMT-Basic / EMT level

71 questions, 40 minutes,  I feel so proud.  I began this journey when I lived in Texas.  I was with a volunteer fire department and we had a group of 10 of us do the EMT Class.  This began back in October so it has been a long journey.  Twice a week for from 6-10 pm then every other Saturday all day, then Clinicals, and now finally this step is done.  Also, during this I relocated back to Florida back at the beginning of August and lost a week or two because my dad had bypass surgery.

If anyone has tips on the next step for Florida let me know...  I want to get this all done and lined up so I can begin a new career.


----------



## RDunn (Aug 31, 2011)

now you just need to apply for your state license and your done.

and CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## EMTSTUDENT25 (Aug 31, 2011)

Congrats!!! You should get your state license in about 2-3 weeks. However you can log on to the MQA section of FL.gov, shown here...

https://ww2.doh.state.fl.us/mqaservices/

I dont believe you should have to do anything other than wait for your license.  You can check the state licensed providers link to see when your name shows up, once you have your actual license number you can apply for jobs! 

https://ww2.doh.state.fl.us/IRM00PRAES/PRASLIST.ASP

Its not neccessary to wait til you get the paper license from FL DOH.  Someone correct me if I'm wrong.

After that, get on the band wagon and start applying for anything and everything...


----------



## WaNewbie (Aug 31, 2011)

Congratulations, I passed as well. It's a good day.


----------



## EMTSTUDENT25 (Aug 31, 2011)

congrats!


----------



## WaNewbie (Aug 31, 2011)

EMTSTUDENT25 said:


> congrats!



Thank you!


----------

